# iPro as a Catalogue and a tuning ‘PC’



## UMfan86 (Jan 19, 2019)

So a little bit ago I got advice from DumDum here telling me to get an iPad 5 mini via topping d10s into my helix dsp.3. So much like I normally do (my wife says I’m impulsive, whatever), I ran right to the AT&T app to add a line and get a new iPad. Then the rabbit hole happened..

I don’t currently have a laptop and am using my wife’s one USB port laptop to connect to my dsp, and I’m lacking another port for my umik mic (I know I can get a usb hub to accommodate, but that’s an easier solution to a much more fancy problem lol).

after some research I found that I can get the macOS software on a newer iPad Pro and thus run Audirvana software and tuck my iPad in the backside storage of my front passenger seat and remote access the catalogue from my iPhone.

So here’s where my questions come in then.. Will Bluetooth work between the iPad and iPhone (because the website says connect to the same WiFi)? And if it won’t work will the helix WiFi adapter allow the iPad and iPhone to connect at the same time so I could use it as a remote?

And lastly can the umik be attached to the iPro and attached to the helix dsp via a powered usb hub at the same time to facilitate tuning? I’m assuming the possibility of the iPro running the macOS and being capable of emulating Windows to access the helix software/mic drivers. Seems a stretch when I put it in words heh.


----------

